

Speed dial 2 - Ultimate new tab page for Google Chrome - virae
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/speed-dial-2/jpfpebmajhhopeonhlcgidhclcccjcik

======
facorreia
Another potential malware vector. I'm just saying no to Chrome extensions
until Google fixes it.

